# Meet Eversense, the Implantable Continuous Glucose Monitor (CGM)



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2018)

_UPDATE: On March 29, 2018, an FDA panel voted to recommend the EverSense device for approval. _

The Eversense Continuous Glucose Monitoring (CGM) system feels like something out of the future.

You have a tiny sensor under the skin in your arm that broadcasts your glucose levels in real-time. You get an accurate reading without the hassle of inserting sensors into your skin every week. No more skin rashes, no more site changes. Just easy access to the information that you want.

Eversense is currently available in Europe and awaiting approval in the USA. Below is a look at the current technology, availability, pricing and the development plans.

https://www.diabetesdaily.com/blog/...ntable-continuous-glucose-monitor-cgm-514273/


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 30, 2018)

The person I know of who trialled it (his experiences detailed in this thread) wasn't overly impressed.

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/eversense-cgm.60381/


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 31, 2018)

I’ll just stick with the prehistoric Libre, thanks. Having mostly given up finger pricking, I don’t want to be tied to calibrating twice a day. When they get around to making something that doesn’t need calibrating, I might consider it if it were just an annual visit to the vet to get my chip inserted.

Apart from anything else, if folk can’t keep Libre sensors on for banging into doors, something that size wouldn’t last a day.


----------

